# Chrome on Android now crap?



## binka (Sep 3, 2017)

Is anyone else finding Chrome on Android really shit now?

I've used Chrome since my first smart phone and it's always been great but in the last few weeks I've been finding it more and more unreliable. Getting the 'Aw snap' error on more than half of all the websites I go on and this morning it wouldn't connect to u75 at all. It's also crap at handling websites heavy with adverts like soccerway.com

The app is fully updated and I've done cache clearing etc and it hasn't made any difference to its reliability. 

On Opera Mini now and it's miles better. U75 loaded straight away and the in built adblocker is making soccerway much easier to use.

So is it just me finding Chrome no good now? The desktop version doesn't seem much better either - on my work windows 7 pc I find it struggles loading Google maps properly and I end up using IE instead.


----------



## magneze (Sep 3, 2017)

I know what you mean. There's definitely something wrong with the latest.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 3, 2017)

Seems fine to me.


----------



## cypher79 (Sep 3, 2017)

I kept getting loads of ads in the middle of web pages on Chrome, I've switched to one called 'Free Adblock Browser' now, it's almost identical to Chrome and it blocks ads too obvs.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2017)

Seems OK for me.


----------



## makerspender (Sep 22, 2017)

What phone do you have, and what OS version do you have? 
The problem with Android compared to iOS is the lack of updates for older phones. Looking at OS Version Stats for iOS and Android (updated live) you can see how many versions of Android people are still running on their phones, compared to the 3 or 4 iOS versions.


----------



## ChrisC (Dec 10, 2017)

makerspender said:


> What phone do you have, and what OS version do you have?
> The problem with Android compared to iOS is the lack of updates for older phones. Looking at OS Version Stats for iOS and Android (updated live) you can see how many versions of Android people are still running on their phones, compared to the 3 or 4 iOS versions.


Yes but newer iOS updates slow down older Apple devices. Android will only update up to the capacity of the hardware you are using. 

Sent from my GT-N5120 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoXion (Dec 10, 2017)

Chrome was always crap. No way in hell am I going to use a web browser developed by a company that mainly makes its money through advertisement revenue.


----------



## Corax (Dec 10, 2017)

Do any of you have numerous tabs open?  I did, often things that I had "to read later" (as well as a dedicated bookmark folder with all the other things I intend to read at some point) - I still have 25 tabs open at the moment FFS, and that's just the stuff I'm doing *right now*  

This slowed everything down massively.  My CPU was running at close to max, and my HD spent the entire time struggling away at 100%.

Which is where my favourite extension in the world ever comes in.  Tabs Outlier allows you to put all of those in different folders (not bookmark folders) which you can rename whatever you like and organise & reorganise into branching hierarchies.  So for instance, I've got a folder called U75 with subfolders for saved threads I want to read, and google searches of things I want to post about (like a search on Chrome extensions for example.)

*You can then close all the tabs down* and they'll all be easily openable even if the PC crashes.  You can even add text notes.  There's a paid version, but whenever I think "I wish it could..." I've googled it and found that the free version could.  The UI takes a bit of getting used to but there's an excellent YouTube video:



Be prepared to pause and rewind it though.  And slow it down to 0.25 speed.  He's either sped the screen demo up, or the guy's got access to some seriously good crack. 

If I sound a bit evangelical, I kinda am.  I found it earlier today, and now I know how to work it it's like I have a brand new computer.  It's a staggering work of genius.


----------



## keybored (Dec 11, 2017)

makerspender said:


> What phone do you have, and what OS version do you have?
> The problem with Android compared to iOS is the lack of updates for older phones. Looking at OS Version Stats for iOS and Android (updated live) you can see how many versions of Android people are still running on their phones, compared to the 3 or 4 iOS versions.


Have a "like" for skillfully flying that spam under the radar.


----------

